# Filled in my Jon boat floor



## Rumbles1960 (Mar 31, 2009)

I wanted to make the floor in my Jon flat, I was worried about tripping or slipping on it the way it was. I didn't want to give up and depth or as little as possible, so what I did was get a sheet of Styrofoam insulation 1 1/2 " thick same as the boat ribs, this pink stuff is very dense and you can walk on it without leaving a mark. I already had an old truck mat lying around so I thought I'd cover the whole thing with it, total investment was only 25 bucks! It turned out good and feels solid. What do you guys think?


----------



## Bubba (Mar 31, 2009)

Very Nice! Where did you find that foam? I had in mind of doing something like that to my jonboat, but never been able to find the right material to fill in between the ribs. I like the rubber mat too! Great Job! :beer:


----------



## Rumbles1960 (Mar 31, 2009)

Bubba said:


> Very Nice! Where did you find that foam? I had in mind of doing something like that to my jonboat, but never been able to find the right material to fill in between the ribs. I like the rubber mat too! Great Job! :beer:



I bought the 4x8 sheet of the foam from the lumber yard down the road, but the Lowe store had some blue stuff but it didn't think it was as dense. I believe this pink stuff was made by Owens Corning and has a R value of 7.5.


----------



## redbug (Mar 31, 2009)

looks awesome. th foam will be a nice platform to 
stand on 

Wayne


----------



## Zum (Mar 31, 2009)

Looks nice,real clean.


----------



## Rumbles1960 (Mar 31, 2009)

thanks guys another thing no drilling required.


----------



## Hanr3 (Mar 31, 2009)

I like it.

Quick, simple, and effective, plus inexpensive. Nice job! =D>


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 31, 2009)

Looks great, and as you said, no drilling! 8)


----------



## fit2btied (Apr 1, 2009)

Boy i wish you were around here a month ago. Racked my brains wondering how to go another route other than plywood. Awesome idea and looks great! When my plywood wears out, i'll know what to do next!!!


----------



## moloch16 (Apr 2, 2009)

Looks good! My only concern is the foam holding moisture and developing mildew. Your ribs are so close I would have opted for 1/2" ply cut to fit (carpeted) and laid on top of the ribs (but not permanently attached). This would keep everything nice and dry since water can collect under the floor. This would cost you between $50 and $75. But hey, you only spent $25 so it's a great experiment keep us posted on how it works out in the long run 8)


----------



## Brine (Apr 2, 2009)

Interesting.....

I think I may do this before putting down a sheet of aluminum on the floor. I don't see a downside, and I think it would only make the floor feel that much more solid in addition to however much floatation it could provide. Also, seeing your floor gave me an idea. I've been trying to convince myself not to use carpet, and I'm fairly certain now I won't. 

Costco sells a garage flooring that you roll out that's like a thick vinyl with a diamond plate style pattern that we used in our showroom. Don't think I would have considered it without seeing your pics.

Thanks!


----------



## Brine (Apr 2, 2009)

On another note....

I've read about the possiblity of the foam deteriorating when introduced to gas etc... Besides using an epoxy type coating, would heat sealing a plastic bag work?

Any ideas???


----------



## INGrandad (Apr 3, 2009)

Wonder what the chances are of that stuff eventually pushing down into the gunnels and obstructing drainage? Sure a nice clean-looking fix. Slick!


----------



## Rumbles1960 (Apr 3, 2009)

I hear your concerns guys and I will lift the mat and take a look every once in a while. I believe but not positive that this is an exterior grade product, I know my house has a blue foam sheeting all the way around the basement walls, the people at the lumber store said this pink stuff is the same as the blue I went into get.


----------



## fish18 (Apr 4, 2009)

Brine said:


> Interesting.....
> 
> I think I may do this before putting down a sheet of aluminum on the floor. I don't see a downside, and I think it would only make the floor feel that much more solid in addition to however much floatation it could provide. Also, seeing your floor gave me an idea. I've been trying to convince myself not to use carpet, and I'm fairly certain now I won't.
> 
> ...



Tractor supply has really nice rubber mats for horse stalls. Cheaper than the one at Costco. I used an aluminum sheet for the floor of my boat and am going to put the foam underneath also. Instead of carpet i am going to paint it and add some anti slip additive to the paint.


----------



## jims72 (Apr 4, 2009)

AWESOME! =D>


----------



## BLK fisher (Apr 4, 2009)

Thats a good idea and I'm sure its nice on the feet all day.


----------



## dougdad (Apr 4, 2009)

Mildew is the first thing I thought of too, and how hot the floor may get out in the sun ??? That would work real good for a guy who fishes the rivers in the winter when the temps are down and its hard to keep warm, I think the floor would absorb heat from the sun a trans. it through ones feet, ?? Great Job at any rate, looks awsome !!


----------



## cubanredneck (Apr 4, 2009)

That is a great idea I used something similar on my rig I bought semi truck mud flaps the extra heavyduty ones they are about a 1/2 inch thick and used that in between the ribs. I can pull them out and clean when ever I want.


----------

